# Manage Multiple cloud services from single platform



## manistar (Jan 1, 2013)

With introduction of many cloud storage services like dropbox, Gdrive and Amazon S3, Users can upload their files to cloud storage and use it as personal backup. Even though most of these services are free. We still have few concerns like maintaining multiple accounts and reliability of files stored in them.

We can bypass this by uploading files to multiple cloud storage services.

This is where Otixo come to play. It is single platform for multiple cloud storage services. You can move files between these services. access files in these via Webdav and much more. it even supports adding multiple accounts of same service.

You can even backup you facebook albums and picasa albums to other cloud or your own website.

Get Otixo here *www.Otixo.com


----------



## techresorts (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice service to manage all in one.


----------

